# Duplicity ( Is Awful)



## the_diyr (Sep 16, 2009)

My wife rented this movie .. It is awful, boring.. the days and hours go back and forth , its hard to follow and it just plain out sux.. this is the worst movie I have seen this year..:nono::nono::rolleyesno:


----------

